# Good measurements for newborn/small wool pants?



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

The awesome Julia is knitting me soaker pants from some beautiful yarn! But since I have no baby to go buy.... what are some good measurements for soaker pants? Kyla wasnt that big of a baby.. only about 7 lbs.. tho I think this one may be a bit more as im still measuring 5 cm ahead (have been the last 3 midwife appointments). So either I will have an early baby or maybe just a bigger one :LOL


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

The ones I have seen most frequently are:

Hips 14"
Rise 14-16"
thighs 7"
inseam 6-7"

Unstretched measurements. a longer rise and inseam can be folded up if you want them to last longer.

Karla


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

What Karla has is a great scale for a newborn. That is what I would suggest, too.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks mamas!!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

That's right about what Joe measured at 3 or more weeks ago.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm waiting for my Tiny Birds custom.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
The ones I have seen most frequently are:

Hips 14"
Rise 14-16"
thighs 7"
inseam 6-7"

Unstretched measurements. a longer rise and inseam can be folded up if you want them to last longer.

Karla

these are our basic measurements and i do prefer a 16 rise so bulkier dipes are fully covered. you slould have some grow room with these measurements also. this is a pic of my 10 lb. dd in longies with 14 in waist, 16 rise & 7 1/2 inseam.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:

ETA Say Tiff wanted room to grow or for them to be a nb/small size.







How much would you add to Karla's measurements then?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

hey, can I jump on your thread???

Anyone with a 11 pound baby like to share their measurements???

I grow babies big, so I know the measurements Karla quoted would probably fit my new babe for like a .....week or 2? Ds was 10 pounds and I'm measuring big too so I'm expecting a 11 pounder!!!
Thanks!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

the measurements i posted have plenty of grow room on my 10 lb'er. just make sure those are the measurements at rest.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

:


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL Amy - I'm AIM stalking you......







:


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

oh this worries me... i just oreded a pair of longies and the inseam is only 5 1/2 inches??? i measured dd and it should work, hopefully she will be able to wear them though most the winter though!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I just want to bump this up to taunt Tiffany that I am currently rolling around in some Orchid merino... ooo... it looks like the shape of some newborn pants... and a hat... hmm... maybe even some tiny booties...


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

I don't know about Tiffany, but it's sure taunting me!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Lol!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I just want to bump this up to taunt Tiffany that I am currently rolling around in some Orchid merino... ooo... it looks like the shape of some newborn pants... and a hat... hmm... maybe even some tiny booties...










ROFL!!! that orchid merino makes me drool! tiny booties?? how cute!!!!!!


----------



## MamaSpruce (Aug 10, 2004)

Very helpful, thanks! I'm about to start knitting for my first babe due in March. I'm using the Fern and Faerie pattern where you plug in measurements, so I'll try these. But I want to make the pants with footies, and I need a ball of foot circumference and a heel to toe length. Any suggestions? TIA!


----------

